# Some more progress



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got a lot of plumbing, wiring, and etc. done...starting to look like a car!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see the video of that car doing an asphalt ripping burnout. Outstanding job.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice E....hey seeing that made me wonder, what type of distributor did you use with the blower, will the HEI fit, i ask because i picked up the low profile dual quads and am not sure if i will have to go with a smaller unit?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

All passengers shall were seat belts during the full duration of the flight.
That looks so sweet. What kind of lights are those? (you might have answered this already)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Inst, The distributor is a MSD unit, the HEI is too fat to fit...that MAY be the case with your 2x4 also......
Crusty, The headlights are Halogen NOT Zenon. They also have halos...the brand is...I don't remember and the box is plain white.....I got them by doing an E-bay search for: 5 3/4" halogen halo lights. A Chevelle kit came up. You will have to ream out the back of the headlight buckets a bit to install them....They ARE VERY Bright. 68, I can't wait to do a burnout either. I'm gonna vaporize my driveway first thing!!! Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice E! :cheers

Man, that blower belt is pretty tight to the fans, ain't it?

Hey Brian, if you want an HEI style ignition but are concerned about clearance, check these out:
GM Tri-Power Ignition

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, is your Prius the same color as the goat??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear,Yes it is!!!....3/4"...very solid and SHOULDN"T move !  JEFF, What's a Prius? :rofl: Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Crusty, The headlights are Halogen NOT Zenon. They also have halos...the brand is...I don't remember and the box is plain white.....I got them by doing an E-bay search for: 5 3/4" halogen halo lights. A Chevelle kit came up. You will have to ream out the back of the headlight buckets a bit to install them....They ARE VERY Bright. Eric


Wow the car looks.... well, incredible. I am in awe

This was a very timely post and discussion. I had been looking for an alternative to the standard headlights (Especially after hearing about the connection issues with new bulbs old harness.) I found the 5 3/4 projector halos and was afraid I might be crazy thinking halos would look cool on a 69 Custom-S, I feel a bit better with the comments here but it does bring up a question. Are all 4 of yours low beams? Or are 2 hi beams? I couldn't find a listing for hi-beam lights in this style. 

As always, Thanks Eric!

Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott, The lights are all basically low beams...they will still work the same way, as they come with harness adaptors. When the low beams are on, only2 lights will light ...when the high beams are on, all 4 will light. You MIGHT need to cut the backs of the headlight buckets out (a 3.5" hole saw works well)..... Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The prius is black now after being swallowed by Erics car...Guess i am in the market for a new ignition....thanks Bear I also dig the headlights E been thinking about doing mine if i ever get time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

" My lug nuts require more torque than a Prius makes"__ Unknown Author :rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, What size FRONT tires are you running? Also do you know what the front wheel back space is on your car? THANK YOU ! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

235/60R15 w 3.5" backspace on 15x8's, if i had to order i would go 4.5" on backspace, i get just a little rub on one side at the front of the fender when cutting it hard backing out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, I gotta order some wheels from Billet Specialties and have to figure out what back space I need.........If I get it wrong, I just bought my wife some very expensive flower planters!!!:willy: E


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it takes a real man to paint his car to match his fender covers.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bro.......:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric, didja get any wheels yet? A 15x8 seems a lil small to me for your car, you're gonna need some serious tires to try and plant all that HP.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

which billets did you decide on E.....i think through all the posts on tire/wheel combos we have come up with 4.5 as optimal i would bet you could do 5" with your set-up being custom. Did you trim back your rear inner lips (yet)....check with Rukee he is running the widest i have seen on a stock car inside the rear wheel wells.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Billet Specialties Wheels (Heritage Style) 17X7 front (225/50-zr17)...18X9 rear (275/45-zr18)...Continental Extreme contact DW. Should have them in 3 weeks. Eric:cheers


----------

